# Great Recipe for BBQ Shrimp



## excelrfg (Oct 16, 2009)

My oldest fixed these for us and they were delicious and something different.

You will need:

Large Shrimp - Peeled, Deveined and Cut in half lengthwise.

Jalapeno Slices

Pineapple Slices (About the size of the jalapeno slices)

Water Chestnuts (Sliced Thin)

Tony's Creole Seasoning

Bacon

Toothpicks

BBQ Sauce.

Season Shrimp with Tony's or your fave seasoning. Layer Shrimp Halves with Water Chestnut Slice, Jalapeno Slice and Pineapple Slice. Wrap in Bacon and Secure with Toothpick. Cook on the Grill and add bbq sauce lightlyuntil Bacon is Done. "Must be cooked on a sheet of aluminum foil" to keep from catching on fire. These are great appetizers and soooo good. Enjoy!!!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Sounds delicious! When may I come by and sample a few...

I'll provide the refreshments...

Jimmy


----------

